# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/27 **NO SPOILERS**



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

whats the over / under on rkos?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> *My money is on at least 50.*
> 
> I'm not even gonna watch Orton vs Jericho. I've seen the spoilers and just reading it is depressing.


I was gonna say at least 100. You think that FEW? 

As for what you said about the depressing spoilers (which the thread specifically asks us not to do, and you didn't "spoil", persay, but you DID paint the outcome pretty clearly :no: ), I think I'm in for a sad night. The way Jericho is being booked as RAW's own Chavo Guerrero lately, and the way they're pushing Hollywood Hulk Orton to the fucking moon these days, rocket science is not required to guess the winner.

Hopefully the rest of the show is entertaining, but pre-PPV shows are usually filler, so I don't expect a huge turn of events. But pleasant surprises are welcome.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Doesn't really feel like a "must see" episode, but I'll probably catch it after classes.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah i read the spoilers too and im not really looking forward to this raw.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I have read the spoilers and I say this show looks wayyyy better than last week with some interesting matches.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Taped Raw tonight & Live Smackdown this friday?

*Head explodes*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I tend to find taped Raws rather boring, looking more forward to the live Smackdown, it's been a while!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I've read the spoilers, it's and alright show. Nothing to wow over but it does it's job to hype up Hell in a Cell. 

More looking forward to Smackdown! to be honest.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It seems like it should be a pretty good show.

Smackdowns obviously the show to watch this week though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Edit: Post's been deleted.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

In have seen the spoilers but I will still be watching.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Pyro™;8885643 said:


> My money is on at least 50.
> 
> I'm not even gonna watch Orton vs Jericho. I've seen the spoilers and just reading it is depressing.


I haven't read the spoilers, but considering what you've said and Orto's speeach last week, can we say that Jericho will be Orton's grandma (let's see how many people get this)?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Pyro said:


> .........


*I was looking forward to the match and then I read your post and now I am so mad because I dont even feel like watching it now.

I am not really mad at YOU persay but I know others will probobly be, I think you could have reworded your post or maybe not have posted that at all as alot of us here clearly know what you meant there and while it may not have been a direct spoiler, it was pretty obvious to most regular posters.*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i wanna know who's stalking ted and maryse, return of sexual chocolate?:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

In other news the world is round!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to another hilarious Edge-Zack Ryder backstage segment (if there will be one).

WWWYKI.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably will catch it in the morning since theres a good game on tonight. I didn't peek into the spoiler thread either and don't like spoilers. RAW hasn't been too exciting lately and I don't expect the taped show right before the PPV to be any different.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

kiss the stick said:


> i wanna know who's stalking ted and maryse, return of sexual chocolate?:lmao


*Yeah, there is still that I suppose.*

*I hope it is Brett DiBiase actually.*


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Pyro™;8885643 said:


> My money is on at least 50.
> 
> I'm not even gonna watch Orton vs Jericho.* I've seen the spoilers and just reading it is depressing.*


How is this NOT a spoiler? Everyone knows how you feel about Orton so you've just pretty much given away what goes down. Well done. Cheers for that. So hard *not* to call you an idiot right now. :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Orton haters.

Their posts are so hilarious, because as soon as he got his huge push, they all turned on him.

I'm waiting for Bryan Danielson to get a superpush as a face, to see how quick they turn on him. Or hell even if Miz turns face and he gets a huge push, I wanna see how quick the IWC turns on him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Why is it taped this week? Just curious, never hurts to know.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to Orton/Jericho. I also want to see how they'll hype up HIAC.



WCWnWo4Life said:


> Why is it taped this week? Just curious, never hurts to know.


They're probably out of the country again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hated taped shows


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Why is it taped this week? Just curious, never hurts to know.


IIRC They're on an Australian tour.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I love *Orton haters*.
> 
> Their posts are so hilarious, because as soon as he got his huge push, they all turned on him.
> 
> I'm waiting for Bryan Danielson to get a superpush as a face, to see how quick they turn on him. Or hell even if Miz turns face and he gets a huge push, I wanna see how quick the IWC turns on him.


For the record, I never liked the guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> For the record, I never liked the guy.


I understand.

But the thing that amuses me the most is that the Orton haters go out of their way to diss him because they're in the minority, as the majority of the IWC loves Orton.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> I understand.
> 
> But the thing that amuses me the most is that the Orton haters go out of their way to diss him because they're in the minority, as the majority of the IWC loves Orton.


Such is the cycle of the internets. 

I'll admit to liking Cena years ago, but like anything, if it gets shoved in your face long enough, you're gonna get tired of it. But he does seem like a genuinely great person, and with him not squashing everything in front of him lately (well... as much, anyway), I find him more tolerable.

Orton, however, is just an arrogant douche-nugget.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm quite proud of myself for it being 10 minutes before the show and I still haven't read the spoilers. Though Pyro's "premonition" doesn't surprise me. I fully expect Jericho to get squashed tonight.

If it's any consolation, he'll be a big frickin deal when he comes back, hopefully early next year.

No Jericho...no Christian...it's looking like a sadder future.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm really looking forward to Orton/Jericho. I also want to see how they'll hype up HIAC.
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably out of the country again.



who's the ho in your sig?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Miz v Danielson promo as an opener?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bryan to open raw? wow!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan/Miz promo opening RAW! holy balls


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wtf since when did they do video packages on midcarder feuds as the opener on their A SHOW!, wtf?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That was interesting opening promo!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

wow suprised at that! thought it would be nexus and cena!?!?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

starting!..still have not read spoilers lets hope this does not suck!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It sure looked like you tapped out Miz lol


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

*NO SPOILERS, ASSHOLES!*


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

orton/jericho omg


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh no, Cole


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Miz + mic!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

my hair is finly long enough to look like the miz's how awesome am i


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alex Riley in a match?



I hope the black ref isn't there tonight....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole orgasm so quickly....damn....you have all night Cole.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i love his music! lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O dear he is keeping that music lolol!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And twice in one night....Cole orgasms prematurely


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole had his climax interrupted, twice.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Morrison to turn on Bryan turn this into a triple threat?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Peter Parkour


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

god the commentary is so canned


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread is dead...does everyone look at spoilers?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cole still butthurt over the Miz losing his title I see.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This thread is dead...does everyone look at spoilers?


I do, but I still watch it @[email protected]


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This thread is dead...does everyone look at spoilers?


I didn't. Unfortunately everyone else apparently did. This is why I hate taped Raws.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole cracks me up


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Best fake crowd EVER!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I usually can't watch it when it's live, but now it's taped and I'm here ;p


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:fpalm Michael Cole....The Miz personal cheerleader. GQ magazine material. LOL


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I didn't. Unfortunately everyone else apparently did. This is why I hate taped Raws.


this.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone have a good stream?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

told ya!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Morrison pulling an intentional Riley :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i smell a triple threat...oh geez, an email...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 way


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The crowd is deader that this thread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*And I Fucking quote!*


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy shit, this wasn't in the spoilers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shut Up!! Just Read It!!

What the fuck does Morrison have to do with this that match?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

After Bryan started to fight Morrison, I'm surprised Riley didn't take that as a sign and try to attack Miz.

Edit: Triple threat submissions count anyway match? Sounds rather pathetic.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Submissions count anywhere?


edit- TITTIES


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

What is that bandage on Bryan's right hip that he's always sporting?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW! What an innovative match!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Good match and liked the brawl after

There's no reason to insert Morrison into the Miz/Bryan fued.

was this the "big push" some people said Morrison was gonna get ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Morrison pulling an intentional Riley :lmao :lmao :lmao


I was going to inquire as to whether that was a subtle allusion to the Riley/Watson incident.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, that 3 way seems tacked on as hell!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

submissions count anywhere....i like it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SpazzWagon said:


> Morrison to turn on Bryan turn this into a triple threat?


Have a sneaky peek at the spoilers, did we?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

bme said:


> There's no reason to insert Morrison into the Miz/Bryan fued.
> 
> was this the "big push" some people said Morrison was gonna get ?


yes there is, it's to have the miz lose but not be the guy who taps out so he still keeps some credability


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow 4 pages only, this is pathetic, that's what spoilers do to your audience


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I have a feeling Daniel Bryan and John Morrison will be feuding over the next few months with Bryan turning heel.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay miz might cash in now i thought being pinned back to back at ppv's wasn't credible enough to cash in after but he dosen't need to be pinned now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

morrison better not win this submission count match


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hell In a Cell PPV is looking really good right now.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

btw, in the spoilers, it didn't even say john morrison was going to be in the match, wtf is up with that


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yes there is, it's to have the miz lose but not be the guy who taps out so he still keeps some credability


Morrison put in the match to be the fall guy ?

sounds good to me


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> morrison better not win this submission count match


Does he even have a submission?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do Morrison or Miz even know any submissions?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

they shouldnt've done that. made Bryan too heelish, now the crowd doesnt know what the hell to think.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Germ Incubator said:


> Does he even have a submission?


If he does, I'll bet it's inverted.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

tjstaff said:


> What is that bandage on Bryan's right hip that he's always sporting?


You mean the white patch? He has vitilgo (Michael Jackson disease)


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

fuck nickleback


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Do Morrison or Miz even know any submissions?


Miz tried a figure 4 a few weeks ago, didnt do it very well


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sorry but I think the Bellas are fucking hot.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bellas :yum:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

wow... a divas battle royal

piss break


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This'll be a classic.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

please let gail kim win...and lay cool is here...the lay part has a great ass...and i hate mccool


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bme said:


> Good match and liked the brawl after
> 
> There's no reason to insert Morrison into the Miz/Bryan fued.
> 
> was this the "big push" some people said Morrison was gonna get ?


possibly... 

divas battle royal.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Why do I mark for Laycool?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hideous title belt and to make it worse theirs two of them!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god this commentary is the worst


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Miz tried a figure 4 a few weeks ago, didnt do it very well


So what you're saying is he knows OF submissions but doesn't know how to do them.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Laycool on commentary?.. Dear god.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Natalya or Gail to win plz!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I am so glad Michelle mentioned something about Maryse's weave. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tell those 2 bitches to shut the fuck up


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Laycool is channel changing bad


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Aren't the Bella Twins trannies or something to that effect?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This commentary.. my god.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can Natalya just kill everybody?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this commentary makes the HD last week look like monsoon and heenan


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

LayCool plz Shut the FUCK UP!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King asking Laycool to focus on the commentary, where did his testicles go?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao The Bellas eliminated themselves.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

God michelle is bloody annoying channel changing time!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bring out the gong Cole


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved that Bellas ass sandwhich move :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck Eve? :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Why do I mark for Laycool?


Because it makes sense


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Aint gonna lie, that bella elimination was funny.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA, bellas fail.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SJFC said:


> Bring out the gong Cole


He should have it for every Raw.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I only want to watch Diva's wrestling if CM Punk is on commentary.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> btw, in the spoilers, it didn't even say john morrison was going to be in the match, wtf is up with that



It was clarified some posts after that he was going to. Anyway, PPV looks pretty good with that inclusion.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Natayla.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> this commentary makes the HD last week look like monsoon and heenan


:lmao


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Didn't they just have a PPV a week ago?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

She does have humongous hearts lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

crap why can't gail kim get a push


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hooray


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Natalya *


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

can somone please put a gag on Layla?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jesus how the Undertaker hasn't killed her with that annoying voice I do not know.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lmao at laycool's faces. that was great.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Natalya wins ! Can we finally have a divas champion who can WRESTLE !?!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck off with Legendary already. Everybody knows it sucks BIG TIME!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Good Lord, I want to throw up every time they mention this fucking movie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He did all that work to plug the movie and it still tanked.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

going to have to get a gif of the bellas shaking their asses


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i wish that wwe would figure out that no one is ever gonna care about this movie.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Didn't this movie fail big time?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Cena in a suits looks wrong lmao muscles bulging out


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

jimmy fallon "u usually can't see him" 
wtf


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> lmao at laycool's faces. that was great.


The only thing that shut them up was Natalya winning. . .


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Cutting Edge should be lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh God..talking about the movie only "a few privileged theaters" are showing again. fpalm


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The special guest is a laptop??


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is it me, or does cena look VERY uncomfortable in a suit?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, Cutting Edge with the general manager! :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> Didn't they just have a PPV a week ago?


yep, there's only 2 weeks between Night of Champions & Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao The GM on The Cutting EDGE? This should be interesting.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Legendary already out on DVD and it hasn't even been in theaters a month :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liniert said:


> can somone please put a gag on Layla?


I can think of a way to stop her speaking :side:


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Didn't this movie fail big time?


it made like 146k total which is beyond horrid


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, Legendary on DVD already? fpalm.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking forward to The Cutting Edge :lmao


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> it made like 146k total which is beyond horrid


Cena takes no-selling to a new level.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Too many clusterfu*ks on RAW tonight


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Fire at Heart said:


> Natalya wins ! *Can we finally have a divas champion who can WRESTLE !?!*


If Natalya wins at HIAC yes, and if Beth comes back we will have 2... What do you think now? Much better ehh


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Germ Incubator said:


> Cena takes no-selling to a new level.


LAWLZ


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That windows 7 ad can fuck right off.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Germ Incubator said:


> Cena takes no-selling to a new level.


:lmao


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

bme said:


> yep, there's only 2 weeks between Night of Champions & Hell in a Cell.


Yeah, that sounds about right. I don't see HIAC pulling decent buyrates.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

the only wwe movie that was decent was See No Evil, maybe they should start giving movie roles to kane instead of cena


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Good Lord, I want to throw up every time they mention this fucking movie.


i just noticed your sign...hadn't really looked before. Thats Fucking Awesome!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> Cena takes no-selling to a new level.


:lmao nice one.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Derek said:


> He did all that work to plug the movie and it still tanked.


exactly, its pathetic


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh no I have a feeling we're about to hear Get Buck.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rtruth and ted dibiase ... a fued nobody cares about


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

does anybody care who the secret admirer is?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh look it's the star of Legendary 2


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

More Maryse is always appreciated.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Maryse speaking perfect english?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

too many limes!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sheamus' theme is always such a pleasant suprise :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

TO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOBSTERHEAD!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's FELLA!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

crowds dead


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

God I mark for this guys theme song.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Even with so few people, this thread is still pretty funny. Unfortunately I left my fucking power chord at the office...no more internet tonight.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> does anybody care who the secret admirer is?


if its val venis or mark "the love machine" "ratings" henry then hell yes


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's A Shameful Thing! LOBSTER HEAD!

TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES!


oh yeah and who is it going to be....I think it's Maryse that will be wanted by Rene DuPree lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Oh look it's the star of Legendary 2


Nice one!! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FELLA!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> if its val venis or mark "the love machine" "ratings" henry then hell yes


I was thinking it would be Val Venis. . . or The Boogeyman.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Oh look it's the star of Legendary 2


This for the EASY win!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

i mark sheamus's promos!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

TOO MANY LIES! TOO MANY LIES! (am i doin this rite?)...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please someone tell me why they took out the beginning of Sheamus's song?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was just thinking to myself, "What's Arland?"

Then I was like "Oh...."


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Firey Red Hand Reference lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

what the fuck is sheamus talking about...someone cutting off there hand to bitch slap someone wtf


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wwe would have made more money off actual commercials instead of plugging that movie, now thats sad..signed lobster head, fella!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So a guy cut off his hand, chucked it at a Castle, and was made King?



Nice country.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> does anybody care who the secret admirer is?


Viscera, Jerry Lawler, or Val Venis.

jk, I have no idea.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

tires?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Irish history by Sheamus


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

any wwe superstar with a set of tires? i got some nice radiels here can i get a match?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Please be Matt Hardy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Viscera, Jerry Lawler, or Val Venis.
> 
> jk, I have no idea.


I think it's Rene DuPree and he wants Maryse


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> does anybody care who the secret admirer is?


depends who it is :hmm:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Where does all this too many limes stuff come from? I know its in relation to Sheamus but I blank after that.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Derek said:


> So a guy cut off his hand, chucked it at a Castle, and was made King?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice country.


I guess metaphorical and inspiring stories isn't your thing lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think I've figured it out...

Triple H will come back the night Sheamus doesn't mention he ended his career...


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

awkward cut to commercial..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I assume he's talking about the World Tire?

(Anyone remember that? :lmao )


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> what the fuck is sheamus talking about...someone cutting off there hand to bitch slap someone wtf


i was thinking that was ultimate warrior-esque.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> I guess metaphorical and inspiring stories isn't your thing lol


Not really.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sheamus' promos are pretty solid.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The secret admirer will be Eli Cottonwood.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Where does all this too many limes stuff come from? I know its in relation to Sheamus but I blank after that.


It's just a play on words on his theme song. I think it actually says "too many lies" or something.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

NyQuil said:


> Where does all this too many limes stuff come from? I know its in relation to Sheamus but I blank after that.


Go to youtube and listen to his entrance music. You'll figure it out...


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I mark if Sheamus ever talks about "doubloons" in a promo


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Isn't Sheamus a 2 time champ?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now I want pizza


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I like Sheamus, but wtf was that?

Scripted or not, that was stupid.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> It's just a play on words on his theme song. I think it actually says "too many lies" or something.


Makes sense, I was trying to find info on lime toxicity online.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Isn't Sheamus a 2 time champ?


He said FUTURE 3 time champion.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Set of tires? I'm Irish and I've never heard that. Whats it mean, balls?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Derek said:


> So a guy cut off his hand, chucked it at a Castle, and was made King?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice country.


Not as good as the Birth of the Hand...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ted's secret admirer is Rikishi.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hell in a Cell sunday?.. What?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

The too many limes and lobster heads come from his theme song

listen to it, i SWEAR the singer says the phrase "its a shameful thing, lobster head" TOO MANY LIMES, TOO MANY LIMES'


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Challenge accepted fella


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Isn't Sheamus a 2 time champ?


He was referencing that he'll be a 3-time champ, in the future, when he beats Orton. . .


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

... and you thought the Diva's match was bad.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh God plz not Kahli.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Mick Foley advert?!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

What a tremendously bad match this is gonna be.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> The too many limes and lobster heads come from his theme song
> 
> listen to it, i SWEAR the singer says the phrase "its a shameful thing, lobster head" TOO MANY LIMES, TOO MANY LIMES'


k bro relax.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

wtf they jus name dropped mick foley


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm enjoying this RAW so far. I havent' seen an entire RAW in months (school got in the way, normally I youtube it and skip some stuff).

I'm really intrigued by whoever the heck this secret admireer is.

Also the starting was really good. It was a "wtf moment" when Bryan started attacking Morrisson.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Countdown to Lockdown? Did they really say that on WWE television?


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK IS WWE PLUGGING MICK FOLEY'S BOOK THAT MENTIONS A TNA PPV IN ITS TITLE AND KNOWING HE IS A TNA WRESTLER???????????????????????????


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Mick foley advert.. FTW


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK, did he just advertise a Foley book about TNA?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did they seriously give a plug (albeit a small one) for Foley's new book?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wow, they advertised Micks book. Classy touch.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Holy shit Mick Foley shout out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I was not expecting them to plug Foley's new book.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy shit they really just plugged Foley's book!!??


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Ted's secret admirer is Rikishi.


"I did it for The Rock"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Promo for a Mick Foley book on Raw? Wow.


----------



## Gorias (Dec 12, 2008)

Cue hundreds of conspiracies about WWE buying TNA. XD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait did they just mention Foley, a TNA guy and pluged his book!?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> The secret admirer will be Eli Cottonwood.


am i the only person that wouldn't have a problem with that?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

From Punjabi Playboy to Punjabi Nightmare just like that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRO KICK!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't they just fire Khali already??


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

rofl his chest


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Part of the book is about Foley announcing too. That doesn't make things any better though.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

tjstaff said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS WWE PLUGGING MICK FOLEY'S BOOK THAT MENTIONS A TNA PPV IN ITS TITLE AND KNOWING HE IS A TNA WRESTLER???????????????????????????


wwe doesnt care thats hes in tna, plus they dont run from their history . they just dont talk about that much. with one of the best hell in the cell matches ever being foley vs taker its hard to ignore


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

After that hand, Sheamus will have something, one more color on his body ... This match will be meaningful for him


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Khali beatdown!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice hand print fella.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

glad WWE are on good terms with foley now


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

when he was standing over khali i wish a big subtle would come on the screen BURIED


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yikes! Sheamus' chest.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

You can literally see the handprint on his chest


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

when did they plug his book?


----------



## Gorias (Dec 12, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> am i the only person that wouldn't have a problem with that?


I'd love that.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow I can't believe that they plugged Foley's book.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sheamus' chest, ouch.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cutting edge next...and i can't belive they mentioned his book...if you think about it tna always mentions the E so maybe this is them doing it too...i mean everyone but aj styles and samona joe worked for the E, and maybe they own the book rights too...like inked him to a 2 book deal


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He looks like Wilson from Cast Away.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> cutting edge next...and i can't belive they mentioned his book...if you think about it tna always mentions the E so maybe this is them doing it too...i mean everyone but aj styles and samona joe worked for the E, and maybe they own the book rights too...like inked him to a 2 book deal


No....


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its about god damn time they make Sheamus look somewhat dominant on RAW.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dead Rising 2 looks badass.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Guest a laptop lmao didn't cutting edge once have the undertaker as a guest?! this show has fallen!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fire at Heart said:


> Guest a laptop lmao didn't cutting edge once have the undertaker as a guest?! this show has fallen!


Well...the lap top IS the top heel on RAW.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's The Rated R Superstar!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe foley is coming back...after the flair thing...maybe that was his big announcement on twitter that he never did announce today....


----------



## Gorias (Dec 12, 2008)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> maybe foley is coming back...after the flair thing...maybe that was his big announcement on twitter that he never did announce today....


YES he did ANNOUNCE it. 

They're making a movie based on his life.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Communication through e-mail?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at interviewing a laptop.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> maybe foley is coming back...after the flair thing...maybe that was his big announcement on twitter that he never did announce today....


the announcement was that there making a movie about his life story


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edge to have a Live Porn Celebration.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I gotta put down the guitar for this shit....


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Get ready for the damnedest spear Laptop!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh Christ :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MS Sam to fued with Edge. Awesome.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Stephen Hawking is the GM!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

this is so gay


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


Wow, this is some TNA level shit.


----------



## Gorias (Dec 12, 2008)

Cringe cringe cringe.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Talking email? FFS.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why are you such a moron?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Da fuck is this.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

this was a triumph...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's Alpha from the Power Rangers.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MICROSOFT SAM


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

GM is an artifical intelligence!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG that voice. This is horrible!


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

Isn't not crazy who woulda thought that Stephen Hawking was the GM


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh shit...it's talking :no:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh Shit It's T-Pain


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Stephen Hawking.

What a letdown.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

omg this so stupid


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

It sounds like Verne Troyer...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O dear o dear..


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the computer has more charisma than morrison, dibiase, and otunga


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

edge is gonna be punked by Gladdos


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

TNAwesomeness said:


> the announcement was that there making a movie about his life story


The bad news is its a porno.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Obvious canned crowd reaction.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

The Striker said:


> It's Alpha from the Power Rangers.


THIS!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG, where's the Portal Gun~!

GLaDOS is the GM.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what edge has come to? feuding with a damn laptop? :no:

Yeah, please move him to SD again.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is pretty bad


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh my... wtf is this!? :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> YES he did ANNOUNCE it.
> 
> They're making a movie based on his life.


ah, missed it. 

btw, this segment is great.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Striker said:


> It's Alpha from the Power Rangers.


Aye Aye Aye lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: why the fuck is this on the show


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

is this really happening lol this is gay as hell lmao


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Get ready for EPIC vintage Edge! Seriously, I was there, and this was the highlight of the night


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dude...

Is the GM Zack Ryder?


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Edge just put how badly the WWE has fallen into great retrospect


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Edge pointing out how far Raw has fallen :lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Striker said:


> It's Alpha from the Power Rangers.


reped lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> OMG, where's the Portal Gun~!
> 
> GLaDOS is the GM.


the cake is a lie


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

its official, the Raw GM is GLaDOS


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

tjstaff said:


> It sounds like Verne Troyer...


My thoughts.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

People are gonna shit on this but I lol'd.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The cow says "Mooooooo."


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Even Edge realizes he is looking stupid by arguing to a computer


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is gay.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Cena vs Edge


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena? Oh God. Now this really sucks!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds like a white version of Antoine Dodson's voice in the Bedroom Intruder song.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was.. interesting..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Striker said:


> It's Alpha from the Power Rangers.












:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That was quality:lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can we please end the anonymous gm after HIAC?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Watch the match and afterwards and bask in Edge's greatness.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That reaction shot of Edge was SO edited in!!!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

That haha made lol. :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Edge had some good lines but boy that was awful and stupid


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Get ready for EPIC vintage Edge! Seriously, I was there, and this was the highlight of the night


says much for the rest of the night...


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

lmao at edge saying how raw has fallen


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why the hell hasn't the GM been revealed yet? this storyline started months ago


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Sounds like a white version of Antoine Dodson's voice in the Bedroom Intruder song.


thats so my haloween costume this year http://www.brandsonsale.com/superhero-halloween-costumes.html


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> :no: why the fuck is this on the show


The real question, why is anyone cheering this? :no:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

laurennnx34 said:


> That haha made lol. :lmao


Yeah, ok, I did, too.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Edge basically saying what half the IWC say...

That segment was gold


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Edge said, "We've gone from Stone Cold stunning Mr. McMahon to me talking to a computer."

Make me miss the attitude era more than ever.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The GM is totally Vern Troyer with autotune. its blatant!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Can we please just have the GM talk like that from now on?
At least it made me laugh a tad.


OH NOOOOOOOOOOO 5 MOVES OF D-D-DOOM.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We need Nexus to win at Hell in a Cell


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The longest running weekly episodic television show in history.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Raw is so horrible. 

I feel sorry for any young people here who didnt get to fully experience the attitude era


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Our next experiment is to test your combat skills. Defeat your opponent John Cena and you will rewarded with delicious cake.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Edge said, "We've gone from Stone Cold stunning Mr. McMahon to me talking to a computer."
> 
> Make me miss the attitude era more than ever.


Same here. It's sad to see how far RAW has fallen. :no:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Half the crowd saying, "Lets go Cena!"

The other half, "Cena sucks!"

Please heel turn.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow there u go edge haters, edge made something that was so freaking stupid and actually made it entertaining. he's still got it, and tonight was proof he does


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

An AA. God, I hate that.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

edge with the limp...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Will Cena use the "new move" again, or is that just for special ocassions?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

NyQuil said:


> Half the crowd saying, "Lets go Cena!"
> 
> The other half, "Cena sucks!"
> 
> Please heel turn.


It didn't happen four years ago when they chanted it, so what the fuck makes you think it will happen now?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

wow talk about running yourself into the steps...


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Watch Raw JUST for the segment afterwards, whatever they show on tv pales to what I saw live.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE AA


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FU, Attitude Adjustment, AA. It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think what they really are saying is that they want Cena to go away


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

barnesk9 said:


> Why the hell hasn't the GM been revealed yet? this storyline started months ago


10-11-10


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

AA > Attitude Adjustment. 

I cringe whenever someone says Attitude Adjustment. Fucking corny as hell.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cena's combo was dodged!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on EDGE beat cenas ass!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena doesn't quite grasp the difference between playing possum and no selling.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SatanX said:


> Will Cena use the "new move" again, or is that just for special ocassions?


well we all know how innovative " that move" is :side:

how could he POSSIBLY use it every week, its IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Cena's combo was dodged!


hey, if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

AA countered!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Stop calling it an AA cole you fuck nugget


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> It didn't happen four years ago when they chanted it, so what the fuck makes you think it will happen now?


One can hope.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god i want to hear cole scream spear like he did on NXT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How many times does he fireman's carry in one match? Ridiculously boring wrestling.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Edge wears male thongs under his tights. FACT!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WTF Edge WON?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Did I just witness Cena getting pinned clean?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> hey, if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball


Dodge, Dive, Dip, Duck and Dodge.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EDGE WON? :O


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena screwed. But oh wait, the general manager comes right about.....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate it when Cole says look at the strength & power of cena, fuck anyone can pick up a guy on the turnbuckle :no:

EDGE wins!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> well we all know how innovative " that move" is :side:
> 
> how could he POSSIBLY use it every week, its IMPOSSIBLE



I bet the kid from the movie taught him that move since he was not learning nothing new :lmao:lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

edge won?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> hey, if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball


So true 
Edge for the win oh nvm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

did edge just pinned Cena ? 
Nexus is sooo losing sunday.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh deary me.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

EDGE WON CLEAN?!?!?!

wtf! how can the gm make this rule? the ref blew the call and it was a clean win!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wait...no more "And I Quote?"


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

lets autotune the GM!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it'd be funny if the gm is zack ryder


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Auto-tune at its best.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is the GM really going to talk like this from now on? :lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

wtf is that even a rule???


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn, i knew it couldnt be possible


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Since when does having your foot under the rope count as a kick out? What the fuck??


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

There's always a fucking reason why Cena can't lose cleanly.:no:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hate it when Cole says look at the strength at power of cena, fuck anyone can pick up a guy on the turnbuckle :no:
> 
> EDGE wins!


We get it. You hate Cena. Move on.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Since when does it matter if the foot is on the BOTTOM of the rope? I thought it had to be on it? fpalm

Fuck cena with his STF. :no:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Every time i hear this shit talk, i think T Pain or Kanye West lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SpazzWagon said:


> wtf is that even a rule???


has been as long as i have been watching


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Easy out for Cena's inability to wrestle.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Next thing you know the laptop will turn into the robot from Rocky 3.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Time to break the laptop.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Since when does having your foot under the rope count as a kick out? What the fuck??


WWE makes up rules as they go along


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazing recovery another cena comeback how lame!!!:no:


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Who's faster than a speeding bullet...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Easy out for Cena's inability to wrestle.


You people...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

perro said:


> has been as long as i have been watching


Name another time it came into effect.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

spear the laptop


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Since when does having your foot under the rope count as a kick out? What the fuck??


It always has been a rule.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Since when does it matter if the foot is on the BOTTOM of the rope? I thought it had to be on it.
> 
> Fuck cena with his STF. :no:


I think i saw that in a match before, but i can't remember the match


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone know what the Hell in a Cell theme song is called?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> WWE makes up rules as they go along


sept that that has been a rule since the attitude era....


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

You can't beat me, so lie on down!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Laptop is obviously fake.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Plz break it EDGE!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

laptop spear!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Edge should piss on the keyboard.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Get ready for it!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"What are yew doin Edge!?"


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

So why is the referee not punished for blowing the call? Crazy eyes are back for Edge!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Abraham Washington Is That You


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Good God almighty! Good God almighty! They've killed him! As God as my witness, he is broken in half!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Time to play the Gaaaaaaaaaame!! Edge will play devilman with the Laptop, literally


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HE DROPPED AN ELBOW :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole! stop him cole!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

lmfao "stop him" HAHAHAHA


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS LMFAO HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Blood on raw!?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Jeff Hardy/CM Punk match at The Bash 2009 had to be re-started cause Punk foot was under the ropes so...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

blood!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Edge made himself bleed :lmao


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

damn edge beat that computers ass


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Name another time it came into effect.


i cant name one of the top of my head but it is an official rule


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

regarding the foot underneath the rope rule: Austin (I think?) had a match overturned on Raw after a PPV when he was a heel, so it's been around in WWE for years.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

MEDIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'd lol if Edge somehow found a way to Spear the computer.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh no blood! Hide yo kids hide yo wife!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you've got those crazy eyes.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

We couldn't get one "Ohhh nooooooo"?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm calling it....The GM will be revealed at Hell in a Cell. Why else would Edge destroy it tonight? But still....THANK YOU EDGE!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

the gm got buried by edge


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh ok, Laptop broke and is still talking :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The computer was more entertaining than Edge

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GM 1, PG ratings 0.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

quick someone get the medics out here!!


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

gm buried


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Good God almighty! Good God almighty! They've killed him! As God as my witness, he is broken in half!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ELBOW DROP TO THE LAPTOP... THE HORROR


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

HHH finally got someone to bury the Laptop


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He should of speard the laptop.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank God. That laptop is history.

LOL at Edge busting himself open.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That crazy Edge... that's the Edge that's entertaining... I was lmao when he dropped the elbow.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

NOOO get a towel to wipe it off how will the kids sleep at night!?!?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the Jericho video. Defintly getting his DVD tomorrow!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Good God almighty! Good God almighty! They've killed him! As God as my witness, he is broken in half!


I lol'd.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why does the computer have a parallel port?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Can't wait 'til this arrives from Amazon tomorrow!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ishboo said:


> quick someone get the medics out here!!


STU!!! COME OUT HERE!!!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Edge realized he wasn't gettin no damn cake


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

tjstaff said:


> regarding the foot underneath the rope rule: Austin (I think?) had a match overturned on Raw after a PPV when he was a heel, so it's been around in WWE for years.


Unforgiven 2001. Angle had him in the ankle lock, Austin put his hand under the bottom rope and grabbed the ring apron and then tapped out.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL @ Edge beating the computers ass


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

ON THIS DAY! I SEE CLEARLY! THAT THE GM HAS NO LIFE!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What kind of cheese was thatt!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


That made me laugh harder than the elbow drop :lmao


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

I watched the jericho dvd...its really awesome...I love the way he is just straight up about things


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why is the GM a 5 year old macbook? WWE budget cuts?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Just came here to say that the GM laptop has better mic skills than 3/4 of the roster and all the divas.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> STU!!! COME OUT HERE!!!


The return of Stu.

But in all seriousness, the GM is T-Pain.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone from florida here voting for this Marco Rubio guy?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Boss P said:


> Edge realized he wasn't gettin no damn cake


the joke only like 10 people will get but is the funniest one so far.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

EDGE got his edge back!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Just a curious question to those of us that watch the -E and TNA. If that segment occurred in the Impact Zone on TNA, would it have received a, "This is wrestling!" chant? :gun: :ns :gun:

Nice Jericho DVD promo.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that commercial makes me miss rock star jericho


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I get the feeling that's what Vince thinks computers do. Based on watching four minutes of Short Circuit.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i hate raw cole...but i love nxt cole


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Joel said:


> Unforgiven 2001. Angle had him in the ankle lock, Austin put his hand under the bottom rope and grabbed the ring apron and then tapped out.


also The Great Khali was awarded a rematch at One Night Stand with John Cena when he tapped out to the STF while his foot was under the rope at Judgement Day 2007.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now I will wait for the threads about the bad mic skills of the laptop GM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao "Cole Stop Him"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why didn't you stop him like the gm said? haha, idc, i still like the king


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ITS NEXUS.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Anyone from florida here voting for this Marco Rubio guy?


Charlie Crist.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Joel said:


> Unforgiven 2001. Angle had him in the ankle lock, Austin put his hand under the bottom rope and grabbed the ring apron and then tapped out.


Thanks for the clarification. I knew I was somewhat close :/


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RATINGSSSSS


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RATINGS!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RATINGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

INB4RATINGS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

bme said:


> also The Great Khali was awarded a rematch at One Night Stand with John Cena when he tapped out to the STF while his foot was under the rope at Judgement Day 2007.


Yup. The rule has always been around.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy fuck call your friends ratings is walking down the ramp

and are we really going to get gabriel v borne! that kicks ass


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Evan Air Borune XD

Has he been annoucned that way before? This is the first time I've heard it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SKY HIGH RATINGS


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR ASS LICKED! SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR PUSSY LICKED! SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR RATINGS UP!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't see any scenario where Barrett beats Cena without help from Nexus. Something big will have to happen for Cena to lose.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, Three 6 Ma-fi-AH! 
Say whaaaat? Three 6 Ma-fi-AH! It's goin down 
Y'all know what time it is 
We ain't playin wit'cha 
In the club, in the street... 

Y'all know what time it is? 
Get ready for it! Ohhh 
Step up ready 
Yessir! 

[Chorus] 
Somebody gon' get they *** kicked 
Somebody gon' get their wig split 
Somebody gon' get they *** kicked 
Somebody gon' get their wig split 
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck 
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck 
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck 
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck 

[Verse One] 
I never need bod', how could I be scared of a man? 
I walk through this land like I run this land 
Never can you imagine the pain that I bring 
If I said I'ma do it in the streets it's the same 
It's the K-I-N, G in here 
Wildest man in the world and I have no fear 
I'm the mean in the mean, the nightmare dream 
The root of all evil, the weak fear me, yeah! 

[Chorus] 

[Verse Two] 
I'm a crazy {motherf**ker} and I'm comin through the do' 
Quick to whup you up and knock yo' *** to the flo' 
Think I'm playin wit'cha but this fist gon' hit'cha 
Always in the hood, #1 wig splitter 
Never try to step cause you know you can't compeeete 
_Live By Yo' Rep_ or get throwed in the streeeet 
This boy about to act up, you better call for backup 
I'll be the next fool in the hood, bodies stacked up 

[Chorus] 

[Verse Three] 
See I'm a hard hitter 
One hitter quitter quitter 
Step up to me lil' buddy 
You steppin up to a gorilla 
I bang yo' head dawg 
'Til yo' head like eggnog 
Don't think I'm scared dawg 
I'll leave you in red dawg


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Dammit. Beaten to it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Future US title match right here.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Can someone tell Bourne to stop smiling like that?

We know your a face, we get it


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Just a curious question to those of us that watch the -E and TNA. If that segment occurred in the Impact Zone on TNA, would it have received a, "This is wrestling!" chant? :gun: :ns :gun:
> 
> Nice Jericho DVD promo.


yup...followed by wooooo's when he drops the elbow.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing Bourne and Gabriel in a 15min+ match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> SKY HIGH RATINGS


If they brought back D-Lo Brown again that would be the PERFECT name for a tag team with him and Mizark.


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

I gotta be that guy and ask but what is the whole Mark Henry and ratings thing?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Daniel Bryan couldn't get a clap chant going but they did it without asking for Bourne...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

BOTCH!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Daniel Bryan couldn't get a clap chant going but they did it without asking for Bourne...


Because he's a spot monkey.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Bourne vs Gabriel feud



DO IT WWE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lolwut at that finish.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Isn't Mark Henry still the legal man?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Bourne and Gabriel could have a good fued!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

450!!! Fuck!!!

SSP!!!

AWESOME REVERSE!!!

THE PUSH OF DOOM!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao

Great heel win for Nexus.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes Nexus wins!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> RATINGS!!





> RATINGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS





> INB4RATINGS.


I win!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

That loss doesn't even make sense


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok, that was pretty damn good how they worked that.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was a week toss into the steps


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Not gonna lie, that finish was kinda cool


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

that was a lame finish

I thought Tarver's punch was suppose to knock people out? lol


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey can we pretty much confirm that the GM is a black guy or Cena's old gimic?

You got the crazy eyes? Yo?

JTG, Shad, Abraham Washington, Booker T, Mark Henry(unlikely as he is getting his ass kicked), the Usos, Alicia Fox, what about that white guy who chilled with Cryme Tyme?

Any other ideas?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Nexus beatdown. *Yawn*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tarver = Big Show?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Where the fuck is Darren Young?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess someone asked Heath to change up his version of the zig zag


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I dont like how that went down


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I hope Cena wins on Sunday, because I'm sick of seeing this shit every week.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im not ready for The Nexus to disband.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Tarver = Big Show?



NO way, Tarver barely moved Bourne. Show would have killed Bourne.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

You're either Nexus! Or you're against us! Or you're Sheamus and for a while you just get left alone to go about your business.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did Botchotunga change his finisher bc he nearly killed Ricky Steamboat with that stiff spinewhatever he was using.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

get otunga off my screen


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Otunga is fucking horrible. LOL.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Friiiiday? Smaaaaackdown? :lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol at otunga , the way he said "we're invading smackdown" *smiling*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Otunga is so fucking lame


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Inb4 ripping on Otunga.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The bad news is we are the bad news?

Make it a win?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Otunga is horrible!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao at otungas portion of the promo


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

otunga sounded like a face...am i alone with that opinion?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

"and the bad news is....WE ARE THE BAD NEWS!!"

I peed my pants


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

That was Steve Blackman(no pun intended) esque from Tarver


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

"WE walk ALONE" something is wrong with those lyrics....I HATE THIS ANGLE. STOP IT VINCE PLEASE!


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> Otunga is fucking horrible. LOL.


Ontunga is badass..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga on the mic = Pimp My Raw. "We gon' pimp Smack_doooown_!"


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DASHING DREAMS ARE NEXT!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This is ridiculously bad. Hopefully the winds of change blow their asses out of a job after sunday.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

haha

Dashing FTW!!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

"The bad news is WE ARE THE BAD NEWS!"

Stop showing that fucking awful Legendary. It sunk at the Box Office & it will sunk at Wal-Mart.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> otunga sounded like a face...am i alone with that opinion?



Yeah, like a face full of crap while talking


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

cody and drew vs Hart Dynasty AGAIN?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao at Cody.

I love the Dashing gimmick, it's too bad they're wasting it by having him team with that fucking hack.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Otunga on the mic = Pimp My Raw. "We gon' pimp Smack_doooown_!"


You don't get more pimp than Teddy Long, playa.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cody is awesome tbf.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

lol J.Styles


> JoeyStyles A Mac made Edge bleed. Edge has Apple juice.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

There is something so funny about Legendary only being at Walmart.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WOOOO-AAAAHHH!

YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE N' MIRRORS!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

nexus better win, there like the only entertaining thong on raw, aside form Glados and Bryan-miz feud


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Higher DVD sales: Jericho DVD or Legendary?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cody and Drew's tag team should be called....Guys That Would Blow Themselves If They Could...GTWBTIFTC...catchy name...my second choice would be The Dashing Feggots


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

the bad news is we are the bad news


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG Otungga can't even execute a proper clothesline :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What happen to otunga? His has the i don't wanna be here look!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Higher DVD sales: Jericho DVD or Legendary?


jericho DVD, by far

MAKE IT A WIN


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Cody and Drew's tag team should be called....Guys That Would Blow Themselves If They Could...GTWBTIFTC...catchy name...my second choice would be The Dashing Feggots


I like McInDash.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

perro said:


> nexus better win, there like the only entertaining *thong* on raw, aside form Glados and Bryan-miz feud


With the exception of Maryse obviously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Johnny Knoxville is still alive?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Great...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I fucking despise jackass.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Are we going to see Steve-O and the rest of the Jackass crew on RAW next week?

Jackass vs. Nexus

Book It!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait to watch Jackass 3. I hate that it's in 3D though.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Same match as last week?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

why are they getting two tittle shots in a row? (once on smackdown and now)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I remember Jackass' last appearance, wasn't pretty.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't they get their rematch last week?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I fucking despise jackass.


Thought I was the only one. Never understood the appeal.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

THeir called The Hart Dynasty butttttt none of them are Harts...theres a Kidd, Neidhart, and Smith....that one with the weird hair cut should be linched.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Natalya already has a title shot, who are these to losers on my screen?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

woo, we get a jackass to appear on raw 

how many damn title shots do HD get?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> nexus better win, there like the only entertaining thong on raw, aside form Glados and Bryan-miz feud


The only entertaining thing about Nexus is how much everyone but Barrett and Gabriel sucks.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cody is on

Piss Break


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Didn't they get their rematch last week?


on smackdown


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> THeir called The Hart Dynasty butttttt none of them are Harts...theres a Kidd, Neidhart, and Smith....that one with the weird hair cut should be linched.


Uh, Natalya and DH are Harts by blood.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Natalya already has a title shot, who are these two losers on my screen?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Exposed turnbuckle, tehe


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man they fucked it up

It woulda been fucking awesome if they BOTH looked at the mirror and were doing something


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> why are they getting two tittle shots in a row? (once on smackdown and now)


exactly what i was thinking, it's those lazy ass bookers/writers, can't think of anything but putting out the same matches


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I actually love the design of those belts.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish I were only smoke and mirrors


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

4 boring boring superstars yawn zzzzzzzzz shouldn't they be on Nxt or something.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

How did these 2 feggots get the belts? Was Dusty worried Cody would have to put on gold face paint to get over? And did Drew finally loosen his ass cheeks for Vinny Mac?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The only entertaining thing about Nexus is how much everyone but Barrett and Gabriel sucks.


Tarver is awesome


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Would'nt be suprised if Hart Dynasty break up after this match.

WWE has done this before, Team lose the titles and then lose the rematch.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

When are the South Beach Party Boys (Watson and Darren Young) gonna emerge and try for the tag titles?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

heel cole is baaaaaack


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please start burying The Hart Dynasty again lol

I agree with Cole. I still hate that I mark for him now


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole continues to bury the Hart Dynasty lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Titus O'Neil and his mic skills are the real tag champs.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jesus... JustinTV is getting plowed by Nazis tonight.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

King said hard on


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He does need a transfusion of personality tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

tjstaff said:


> I wish I were only smoke and mirrors


WOAAAH


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Still can't decide if i like Cole as a heel or not..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RIVETING ACTION, YEAH!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Jesus... JustinTV is getting plowed by Nazis tonight.


Seriously. Every single channel got canned. Holy shit lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhodes / Mcintrye's tag reign sucks so far.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

didnt cody get the pin on smackdown?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

There he is, the guy Vince won't push, getting another pinfall.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

YES, the Hart Dynasty did'nt win


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Jesus... JustinTV is getting plowed by Nazis tonight.


agreed, no good streams on atm


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Natalya getting a push, and The HD falling slowly to the wayside. Just how it should be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Am the only one thinking Hart Dynasty will never win another match on RAW from now on.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

This team I like, the hearts, not so much. All tag teams need more tag team moves, thats what made good attitude era tag teams

Also, Cody is like 5th on least believable finisher


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol smith hit nattie


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

when vince called drew a future world champion, did he mean world tag team champion?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Another team bites the dust?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

someone called it the other day...the split of the HD. nice job...forget who it was...


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh great it's cryme tyme all over again


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, breakup angle. Because it worked so well with Cryme Tyme.

And of course DH Smith screams singles star.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Break up angle huh?

Fuck this company (Jim Cornette voice)


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep, they're done

except one last tag team match and after that it's over


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

1800-Marriage Counseling :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm getting flashbacks of cryme tyme dispanding. It's....not your....time....it's DH Smiths...time


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looks like this will get loads of time. Also, this thread wont make 100 pages it looks like, thats strange. Spoilers I suppose.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> agreed, no good streams on atm


I'm watching it in Spanish... lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> Rhodes / Mcintrye's tag reign sucks so far.


It's been two weeks...

Anf they've wrestled on every show...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Breaking up a Tag Team doesn't work anymore WWE, look at Cryme Tyme. We don't have Edge & Christians these days


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> someone called it the other day...the split of the HD. nice job...forget who it was...


If by calling it you mean they read the spoilers and gave it away then I guess they did call it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so now DH smiths going to be

DH "MY TIME" smith? 

:hmm:


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

damn break up angle o well.!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh good, the WWE's breaking up another good Tag-Team for no reason!!!!



:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

It's unfortunate no one will care about a break-up angle if one happens because, you know, the WWE hasn't given us a reason to care about the Hart Dynasty. Same with Cryme Tyme. The break-up will probably be one match, and one of 'em will go over and that's it.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

DH explaining to Kidd how a spot works.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wonder how long before DH Smith goes to FCW and doesn't come back up while Tyson Kidd jobs to Ted DiBiase every week on RAW.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Hoping Jericho vs. Orton will be PPV quality.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Breaking up a Tag Team doesn't work anymore WWE, look at Cryme Tyme. We don't have Edge & Christians these days


I agree. A tag team has to be really over to actually make people care that they were splitting up.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Kind of hard to have a decent little tag division if they all keep breakin up.














SMARK MESSAGE!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Looks like this will get loads of time. Also, this thread wont make 100 pages it looks like, thats strange. Spoilers I suppose.


Spoilers, yeah, and half of us are spending most of the time looking for a stream that doesn't get shut down.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> It's been two weeks...
> 
> Anf they've wrestled on every show...


It doesn't matter how many shows they wrestle, their reign as Tag Champs is gonna suck.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DH: "I'M THE REAL HART DYNASTY! KIDD ISN'T EVEN RELATED TO ME!"

Kidd: "I'm screwing one of your family so I'LL BE RELATED REAL SOON, BITCH!"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> If by calling it you mean they read the spoilers and gave it away then I guess they did call it.


no...i think it was before the spoilers actually...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vince, I have a question for ya.

Why would you break up the only face tag team that you have?

So I guess Drew & Cody are gonna beat Santino & Kozlov every week until Alex Koslov gets called up.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't see the point in breaking up The Hart Dynasty. They won't go anywhere on their own. I wouldn't miss them but they need at least a few tag teams


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHERE'S THE ZOOKEEPAHH?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Khan WCWR. said:


> It's unfortunate no one will care about a break-up angle if one happens because, you know, the WWE hasn't given us a reason to care about the Hart Dynasty. Same with Cryme Tyme. The break-up will probably be one match, and one of 'em will go over and that's it.


It'll probably be Kidd, he'll become the underdog that gets killed on Raw constantly, and then one day they'll just reunite them for no reason. Where is Shad anyway?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Next week DH Smith disowns the Harts and becomes David McGillicutty


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Am the only one thinking Hart Dynasty will never win another match on RAW from now on.


nope.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmm, monday night raw, live in albany, ny on dec 27th...anyone wanna know what they advertised?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

If HD breaks up, Tyson is going to be fucked

Even tho he is the better talent IMO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Why would you break up the only face tag team that you have?


You must be forgetting the Worlds Strongest Air Bourne Team.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

DH: its my time its my time

*points to self*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> Hoping Jericho vs. Orton will be PPV quality.


Same here.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPAH! ALWAYS GOTCHO BACK!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why are they shutting streams down this week?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh here he is


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

God tag team division sucks, give the dudebusters a push could be a great face tag team they've hardly got any left!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else think DH Smith looks like one of those gay hollywood guys that dish gossip? (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZOOKEEEPPPAHHHH!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone else remember R Truth "shooting" on Cena a few years ago?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cenas getting Krunk


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh my, not a very PG album cover 8*D


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> WHERE'S THE ZOOKEEPAHH?



There u have it


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> It'll probably be Kidd, he'll become the underdog that gets killed on Raw constantly, and then one day they'll just reunite them for no reason. Where is Shad anyway?


I heard he was sent to FCW


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Remember when Truth and Cena had that TNA/WWE feud?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Best fake crowd EVER!


You're a tool! I was there idiot, what you hear on TV is what we heard live. You=Tool


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is terrible.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey, i thought k kwikk and cena didn't like eachother? ....that was actually interesting...especially the first part


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

R-Truth is so bad. At least I didn't have to hear the song.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It doesn't matter how many shows they wrestle, their reign as Tag Champs is gonna suck.


Possibly. But that's not the point here.

They've had tag matches on every show since they won the titles. How can their reign currently suck?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

R-Truth actually makes me embarassed to be a human being :lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole buried DH Smith and sort of said good things about Tyson Kidd. They will break up. Tyson will go over and DH will get future endeavor'd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> R-Truth is so bad. At least I didn't have to hear the song.


RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a question for you guys.

Which route do you think the WWE will take with the Hart Dynasty break-up angle?

A. Edge & Christian (Where one guy goes one to be a main-eventer while the other is an upper mid-carder)
B. World's Greatest Tag Team (Where one guy becomes a mid-carder while the other is a jobber)
C. Cryme Tyme (One is a jobber while the other gets sent down to FCW and doesn't come back up)


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

If cena wins at HIAC everyone will go apeshit including me!

It's Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> WHERE'S THE ZOOKEEPAHH?


Back in Africa


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Main event getting a lot of time. Could be good.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Y2J!

come on make it a win!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Next week DH Smith disowns the Harts and becomes David McGillicutty


You mean he becomes *"The GENESIS of David McGillicutty"*.....

.... Hart Smith....

.... Hennig Bulldog....


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

JERICHO!

(IWC cums)


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Get ready for Jericho's promo. When he starts naming wrestlers all of us in the crowd started standing and applauding at his accomplishments.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this man  Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> Which route do you think the WWE will take with the Hart Dynasty break-up angle?
> 
> ...


D. Rockers


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is the dvd out in the u.k tomorrow?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> You're a tool! I was there idiot, what you hear on TV is what we heard live. You=Tool


right right how can i forget that wwe NEVER does canned reactions.........NEVER i tell u!!!!!!!!:flip:hmm:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Now i'm kind of excited to see SD

I think something big is going to happen, since it will be live


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thinks like a snake? He must not be that bright


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg they cut off his promo


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Get ready for Jericho's promo. When he starts naming wrestlers all of us in the crowd started standing and applauding at his accomplishments.


JK, cut off for commercial.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

number 456: Armbar


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF! I WANT TO HEAR THE LIST!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

1,004 superstars?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

did they just cut out in the middle of the promo?!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

YET another f'd up commercial break... WOW


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did RAW just cut to commercial mid promo?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome promo by Jericho as always!

WTF? Why would they fucking go to commerical when Jericho is talking? fpalm


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jericho has yet been able to carry orton to watchable match 

its a shame Jericho last match is against orton


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck you adverts, Jericho was speaking.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What the hell! They cut off on a Jericho promo. WWE has just committed a sin.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jericho: The Man of 1,004 Defeated Opponents.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh shit


They're pulling a man of a 1004 holds again with Jericho


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

they cut off his promo but they couldnt cut off the tag team match?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Whats wit the blue lights? Is it friday already?


----------



## dcrisp09 (Feb 22, 2010)

ARMBAR


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I am the man that has beaten 1,004 superstars.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WTF HOW DO YOU CUT OFF THE IATOLLA OF ROCK AND ROLLA...THE MAN OF 1004 HOLDS!!!!! i hate you wwe


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WTF commercial cut in the middle of that amazing promo?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/521218-could-hart-dynasty-ending-soon-spoiler.html

there's what i was talking about when someone had that idea. at first it was just based off them losing the titles in the first place...then the poster backs up his argument even more.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

is he still gonna be listing wrestlers when they come back.....like the man of 1004 holds promo?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Here it comes! Everybody started cheering in the background! He named Sting, Lex Luger, Japenese wrestlers, Raven, Ric Flair, Rob Van Dam, Chris Benoit (I shit you not!), Eddie Guerrero, and so on! Damn! They went to commercial.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pretty sure they did it on purpose, guys.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Commercial Break > Jericho


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

IWC bout to riot :lmao


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

What's with the ZOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPEH comments?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn. Trolled us by cutting away Jericho's promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How are people not getting that reference?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> D. Rockers


only opposites.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Superstar #645: Juventud Guerrera


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is definitely an homage to the 1004 promo which WCW went to commercial during.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH YES :lmao


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

FUNAKI!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH shades of WCW.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Funaki :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao Jericho is still going down the list, this is Awesome!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

HE BEAT GOLDBERG

lawl


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RANDY SNORETON!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Air Juvi! and a perry saturn! STING!!!!!!! goldberb omg i'm about to yes yes I'M FUCKING MARKING SCOTT HALL RAZOR RAMONE KEVIN NASH AND DIESEL!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HAHAHA, <3 Jericho.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LBGetBack said:


> is he still gonna be listing wrestlers when they come back.....like the man of 1004 holds promo?


Hahahahaha......i'm patting myself on the back right now like Barry Horowitz.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ROFL, Jericho rules!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao

Jericho has literally saved this show.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Kevin Nash
Diesel
Oz
Scott Hall
Razor Ramon


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahaha, they cut off on Mr. Ass. Go figure!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Now I got it!! That was a great one!! LOL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> Possibly. But that's not the point here.
> 
> They've had tag matches on every show since they won the titles. How can their reign currently suck?


It's gonna suck because it's clear the WWE has no intentions on having a good Tag Team Division.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He's defeated Kevin Nash.....and Diesel!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes! They didn't cut most of it off! EPICNESS = JERICHO!!!!!!!!! I totally marked out when Jericho started his promo!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

1004 moves homage. No one under 20 even knows where Jericho was referencing this from. How bad does that make it that I do remember?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Orton! 

This will be a very good match!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That was the best thing to be on RAW since the first Nexus attack


Chris Jericho is the fucking man


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet he name dropped chono and the great muta


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i hope someone at the show recorded the whole promo


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

awesome. Diesel, Kevin Nash, Oz.....Razor Ramon, Scott Hall......love the way he threw Goldberg in there too.

LOL!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

You know you're great when you do segments which pay homage to your other segments.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> 1004 moves homage. No one under 20 even knows where Jericho was referencing this from.


Hi, I'm 19 and I was the first to point it out.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was greatness


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I swear Randy Orton is the most boring main eventer in recent memory, I swear Ill take a year long Cena reign over Orton's any day.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

\_________________0_____/


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

There is no way this is the first Jericho/Orton match on Raw. They feuded in 2004 and 2007.

I hate when WWE does that.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

They cut off when he mentioned Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That was just EPIC!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho has almost certainly never beaten any incarnation of Kevin Nash.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Randy Orton!
> 
> This will be a very good match!


this post is a contridiction


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

GET UP YOU STUPID MAN!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

STUPID STUPID STUPID man


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> 1004 moves homage. No one under 20 even knows where Jericho was referencing this from. How bad does that make it that I do remember?


join the club


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> That was greatness


My friend Grana and I were on our feet in the crowd. That was the highlight of the night.


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

he just did that promo because its in his dvd...usually wrestlers pay some type of homage to something in their dvd


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

How dare he forget Prince Iaukea :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Calling was a bit obvious there


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU commercial already


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ad break number 1004


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Boss P said:


> How dare he forget Prince Iaukea :no:


:lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd have marked if Jericho had called Malenko "Bore-us Malenko." Also "Quasijuice Guerrera."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No Brooklyn Brawler mention?


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Liniert said:


>


we are not worthy of jericho


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Did I just see a taped show cut off a promo, then go to commercial 3 minutes later during the main event? Holy fuck... someone get Vince back in the control van, they've got some dipshits back there fucking up the show!!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

He beat Nash in that hair vs hair match. I don't remember him ever beating Scott Hall though. Maybe on a random episode of SD! or RAW in 2002.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Cynic said:


> There is no way this is the first Jericho/Orton match on Raw. They feuded in 2004 and *2007*.
> 
> I hate when WWE does that.


I don't think they ever had a match on Raw, just the Armageddon PPV. And I can't remember the '04 feud.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> He beat Nash in that hair vs hair match. I don't remember him ever beating Scott Hall though.


A real epic surprise win on Nitro during the height of the nWo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

torriesthebest said:


> we are not worthy of jericho


ARM BARRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i didnt know he beat goldberg in a mtach. i thought that was in real life?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RKO1988 said:


> He beat Nash in that hair vs hair match. I don't remember him ever beating Scott Hall though. Maybe on a random episode of SD! or RAW in 2002.


He beat him for the TV title back in WCW. 

And there is no excuse to cut into the match this early when the show isn't even live, at least we didn't really miss 3 minutes of the match.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SJFC said:


> ad break number 1004


Same number of Legendary ads


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thats a nice shirt and I usually have no interest in WWE shirts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO1988 said:


> He beat Nash in that hair vs hair match. I don't remember him ever beating Scott Hall though. Maybe on a random episode of SD! or RAW in 2002.


Oh yeah. For some reason I completely forgot about Nash's post-WCW run.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

C'MON SHEAMUS! Throw your hand at his face.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Boss P said:


> A real epic surprise win on Nitro during the height of the nWo.


See, i missed that. It doesn't pay to not get into wrestling until 1999.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

TheRealThing said:


> I don't think they ever had a match on Raw, just the Armageddon PPV. And I can't remember the '04 feud.


I might be wrong, but I'm almost positive that Jericho won a musical chairs contest (Eugene was the guest GM for the night, lol) to fight for the Intercontinental Title on a Raw in 2004...and Orton was the IC Champ back then.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> C'MON SHEAMUS! Throw your hand at his face.


That's going in my sig :lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

jericho with a drop kick , cena is going to be pissed


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Oh yeah. For some reason I completely forgot about Nash's post-WCW run.


Loved WCW back then.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg another mick folley ref!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mick Foley reference #2.

ASK HIM!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

another mick foley mention


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

thealphacolt said:


> My friend Grana and I were on our feet in the crowd. That was the highlight of the night.


man we know you were there you dont need to keep mentioning it buddy LOL


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> btw, in the spoilers, it didn't even say john morrison was going to be in the match, wtf is up with that


I said it EIGHT TIMES in threads. I was there but people believed one drunken idiot!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I wanna see Jericho do hold #712: ARM BAR!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Boss P said:


> A real epic surprise win on Nitro during the height of the nWo.


I don't believe that was Jericho. Scott Hall was defeated by Hector Garza on the Sept 22, 1997 version of Nitro, but I don't believe that Jericho was successful in pinning Scott Hall.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> I don't think they ever had a match on Raw, just the Armageddon PPV. And I can't remember the '04 feud.


I vaguely recall a three-way IC Title feud between Orton, Jericho, and Edge. I'm not positive they had a one-on-one match, it just seems impossible to fathom they didn't because they interacted all year.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING, LOST HIS HAND.
AND NOW HE'S 9/10ths OF A MAN!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KICK HIS LEG OUT OF HIS......LEG!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i missed the 2nd foley reference what was it?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

HE HIT A LIONSAULT!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

LIONSAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> I said it EIGHT TIMES in threads. I was there but people believed one drunken idiot!


we got it you were there, no one cares :hmm:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

good back and forth so far


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He hit the Lionsault twice in one month? WORLD EXPLODES!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> i missed the 2nd foley reference what was it?


hiac v undertaker


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

they can't not mention McFoley there because that was like the greatest moment in HIAC history


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> He beat Nash in that hair vs hair match. I don't remember him ever beating Scott Hall though. Maybe on a random episode of SD! or RAW in 2002.


he beat Hall in WCW on Nitro


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Come on Jericho


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TAP YOU FUCKING GECKO!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yes there is, it's to have the miz lose but not be the guy who taps out so he still keeps some credability


This just in..........WINS AND LOSSES MEAN NOTHING!!!!!!!! That is all.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Walls of Jericho.... might as well try to win with a wristlock


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Christ, what was the last match Jericho won?

Evan Bourne!?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

they make the walls look so easy to take now its not a finisher its just a regular move now that jericho uses


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Germ Incubator said:


> Does he even have a submission?


Oh yay! Even when Morrison didn't do anything Morrison haters are shitting on him. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He didn't even do anything and the bell rings?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The I.E.D is starting up again.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And Orton becomes Venom


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Listen to all of the RKO chants!

What a Codebreaker!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Didn't see that coming. Not.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha "punt" chants


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNT.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!

The fans are chanting for the Punt!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WHO ARE THE FANS CHANTING PUNT!?!?!?
and they get the punt on y2j?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

PUNT!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

You all ready for the sad part?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

god dammit


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

And that's the end of Jericho.

Bye, Chris.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this Ortons way of saying "Fuck you IWC"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RIP Jericho

you had an epic career


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And there's Jericho's ticket out until he signs a new contract.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Chris Jericho.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

One guy still chanting RKO RKO lol


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Goodbye for now Y2J, come back soon dude!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you Jericho hope you come back


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Hit the fella!'' :lmao


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

How can you like this guy???????

Seriously cant get into his character.

If you dont like super cena, you dont like super orton, its the same shtick with a different guy.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

man, that was a direct hit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bye, Bye Jericho


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD

SOMEBODY GET A BANDAGE ON SHEAMUS' NOSE QUICK

THE KIDS ARE GONNA GET NIGHTMARES!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Have fun on tour, Chris. We'll be awaiting the return.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i can't belive people actually called for the punt


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Hold the phone, Sheamus was bleeding by the nose,...and it aired. ZOMG


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This..... this is innovative television, I can bet NO one saw Orton ducking just in time and hitting an RKO coming. Take a moment to take all in, is never going to happen again.........till next week.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Serious VOICES!!! commentators!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot Chris!! You are still awesome even laying there in the mat


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

so is this gonna be the end of RAW every fucking week now?

Randy Orton lays everyone out and celebrates as the show goes off. 

Stupid.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

good bye jericho


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's going to be a shame if this is the last we see of Chris Jericho for a while. 

Good looking punt though and I will be thinking about Jericho coming back go after Orton until Jericho is back in the ring now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn I guess Jericho will be gone for awhile


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

What a Great upstanding face he is -_-


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JeremyCB23 said:


> i can't belive people actually called for the punt


haha I know...

well Jericho will be back next year..royal rumble maybe? How long is his tour?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Someone one the writing team needs to stop dick riding Orton, this is like, 5-6 weeks in a row now that Ortons ended up on top to close the show ¬¬


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> KICK HIS LEG OUT OF HIS......LEG!


nice owen ref.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

This move made sense. Jericho needed an out and Orton needed to look fierce.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

John Cena on Smackdown! ioenMSUIDSNFIERGVHBHG


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SHEAMUS IS RIGHT THERE ORTON!

CUT YOUR FOOT OFF AND THROW IT AT HIS HEAD! LONG-RANGE PUNT!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn..First Christian now Jericho, who do i mark for now?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

haha the viper as ruthless as ever, and he was smiling about it too, MY GOD I LOVE ORTON, he plays his character so well,


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jericho! :sad:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i dispise orton

imagine the dirtsheets cover up if orton wins at HITC

cell gets raised and y2j comes out from the crowd hits orton with finisher.

then miz comes out cashes in.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> haha I know...
> 
> well Jericho will be back next year..royal rumble maybe? How long is his tour?


It ends either late December or early January I think.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

RKO696 said:


>


BEHOLD THE DESTROYER OF THE IWC'S HERO CHRIS JERICHO!


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

A great... GREAT FUCKING MATCH, ruined by Randy "TheNewSuperCena" Orton. Seriously, what a shitty ending to the show. WOW WWE, You really work your magic right?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankyou Jericho for the memories, plz come back SOON!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho just died and the commentators didn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

From twitter:



IAMJERICHO said:


> Does anyone else notice that Bruce sounds just like Blaze Bayley at the beginning of The Talisman? 1 minute ago via txt


Not the best timing for a tweet, Jericho? lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ the people getting butt hurt jericho lost

Ya do realize he's ok right? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Germ Incubator said:


> From twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best timing for a tweet, Jericho? lol


Jericho tweeting about Iron Maiden right after he gets punted in the head = priceless.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

when orton doesnt leave the champ next sunday im going to have a party.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!! Y2J!!


Has died


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> This move made sense. Jericho needed an out and Orton needed to look fierce.


This.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

He'll be back, again.
The 3rd COMING. Again, against RKO.
'Bout time Randy could use a vacation.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> when orton doesnt leave the champ next sunday im going to have a party.


and i'm coming (only 15 minutes on the bus lol)


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> lol @ the people getting butt hurt jericho lost
> 
> Ya do realize he's ok right? :lmao


1. He didn't lose.
2. We're upset because we're not going to be seeing him for a while.
3. Wow, I really thought he was hurt. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Great main event. I'm going to miss Jericho. Hopefully he's not taking too long a break. 

I wouldn't be surpised if it was actually his idea to get punted by Orton.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Who does Orton fued with if Sheamus doesn't win at HIAC? Miz?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

rcc said:


> Great main event. I'm going to miss Jericho. Hopefully he's not taking too long a break.
> 
> *I wouldn't be surpised if it was actually his idea to get punted by Orton.*



Knowing his greatness and creativity, I wouldn't either


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, and by the way, FINALLY NATALYA GETS A PUSH!!!!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL! 



> I hear voices in my knees they scream at me.


 ^ Paul Bearer's Twitter. :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SatanX said:


> Knowing his greatness and creativity, I wouldn't either


There's a fine line between being a Jericho fan, and being obsessed with him.

Can't believe Jericho is even getting credit for how he taken out.... A punt to anyone by Orton is retarded to some people, but when Jericho thinks it up... BRILLIANT!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, with Jericho is gone, my enjoyment of the show is gone dramatically down. A fucking sad day for Raw indeed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Jericho isn't gone too long. Going to miss him and his epic promos


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Striker said:


> 1. He didn't lose.
> 2. We're upset because we're not going to be seeing him for a while.
> 3. Wow, I really thought he was hurt. Thanks for clearing that up.


1-Technically he lost by DQ.(Sheamus attacked Orton, not Jericho)

2-I'm talking about people who are getting mad at Orton for punting him

3-Was a rhetorical question


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't know what's better Jericho's 1004 men he's beaten promo or CM Punk's promo at the RAW 900.

I'll go with Jericho though, because I MTFO and it had me rolling.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

He'll be back for WrestleMania. I'm quite positive.

Knowing he's leaving, it seems hard to believe it's been 3 years since he came back. The time does fly. Fingers crossed it's not another 2 years without Jericho.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BTW, Did anyone else marked when Chris Jericho was naming off some of the best wrestlers. I especially marked when I heard Dean Malenko's name.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> SHEAMUS IS RIGHT THERE ORTON!
> 
> CUT YOUR FOOT OFF AND THROW IT AT HIS HEAD! LONG-RANGE PUNT!


:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> There's a fine line between being a Jericho fan, and being obsessed with him.
> 
> Can't believe Jericho is even getting credit for how he taken out.... A punt to anyone by Orton is retarded to some people, but when Jericho thinks it up... BRILLIANT!


Enjoy being a fan of the wrestlers you want and let the rest enjoy be the fans of the wrestlers they like


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> SHEAMUS IS RIGHT THERE ORTON!
> 
> CUT YOUR FOOT OFF AND THROW IT AT HIS HEAD! LONG-RANGE PUNT!


:lmao!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


Lol, more like Stone Cold, but I get your point.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, with Jericho is gone, my enjoyment of the show is gone dramatically down. A fucking sad day for Raw indeed.


Fuck yeah, I no longer have to listen to him drone on mindlessly for a long while. It's a good day in my book


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, so the over-under on tonights raw rating will be a....2.6?


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> ok, so the over-under on tonights raw rating will be a....2.6?


Well it was taped, so I'm sure they lose quite a few viewers because of it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> ok, so the over-under on tonights raw rating will be a....2.6?


i say under

even tho it was more entertaining than last week's


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


:lmao Do you mind if i use that as my avatar?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Someone doing their rating and break down the matches.
I missed 99% of the show cause I was out.

I got back just in time to see Jericho's career (at least for a while) ended
=(


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

I still don't get how they lose viewers for taped shows if a casual fan doesn't even know prior since they probably don't go on any wrestling forums. The only way i see it working is if they go to wwe.com and wwe announces whenever there is or isn't a taped show themselves. Which i'd find hard to believe.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> Fuck yeah, I no longer have to listen to him drone on mindlessly for a long while. It's a good day in my book


Are you being sarcastic? Or are you fucking deaf? Jericho without a doubt was the most entertaining and probably the best aspect of Raw.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Decent RAW. The main event was pretty awesome, and Jericho's promo was amazing. It's too bad he'll be gone for a bit, but Jericho himself said he was only taking a small break, so hopefully he's back around the Royal Rumble. Maybe as a surprise entrant?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

SJFC said:


> :lmao Do you mind if i use that as my avatar?


Go right ahead.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I just started watching from my DVR, and I'm at Cena vs Edge. 
Did you guys see Cena do the Superman pose right when he came out?? Hahaha.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>




ROFL.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I was dissapointed in Orton's punt on Jericho.It wasnt hard enough,Chris's head was still on his shoulders.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RKOMARK said:


> I was dissapointed in Orton's punt on Jericho.It wasnt hard enough,Chris's head was still on his shoulders.


Even if his head had come off of his shoulders, he'd still be "head and shoulders" above Orton.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

RKOMARK said:


> I was dissapointed in Orton's punt on Jericho.It wasnt hard enough,Chris's head was still on his shoulders.


fpalm


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought the segment of the night was with Daniel Bryan, the Miz and Morrison. I marked out for how off the wall and random the build to their Hell in a Cell match was. 

Daniel Bryan: "Oh really, Morrison, you're going to save me from yet another beating? Take this suicide dive. Excuse me, don't touch my back. Here's an elbow, friend." 

I also found it interesting how the crowd seemed kind of split for most of the match between Jericho and Randy Orton. You can really tell that people want to get behind Chris Jericho again. It was a decent match overall, although the Codebreaker and Punt were a little off. The Punt chants were gold, however.

*Edit*: Christ, I almost forgot about Edge making himself bleed by assaulting a laptop. What a terrible, terrible segment. So terrible that it was amazing. I love how even Edge had to comment on it by saying "we went from Stone Cold Stunning Mr. Mcmahon to me arguing with a computer."


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

For what it's worth, I just read on an esteemed dirt sheet that Jericho's only supposed to be gone for a couple weeks. Not that that's any consolation.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Tonight, The Viper is no more. He will now forever more be named Randy "TheNewSuperCena" Orton.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Pretty good RAW tonight. The punt from Orton was great, much better than some of his recent punts that seem really weak. Nice work from Jericho as well. 

The build for HIAC has been good considering there's only been two shows to carry it out. I'll be there Sunday, can't wait.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> The Rock
> Triple H
> Kane
> ...


guys jericho named


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Cynic said:


> For what it's worth, I just read on an esteemed dirt sheet that Jericho's only supposed to be gone for a couple weeks. Not that that's any consolation.


That esteemed dirt sheet could have done a simple google search and realised that Fozzy's international tour starts on October 9 and ends here in Brisbane on December 5. He's gone for longer than just a couple of weeks.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

John Cena wins, Randy Orton wins.

Meh. Why bother with it anymore? It's clear these guys never lose on TV.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> John Cena wins, Randy Orton wins.
> 
> Meh. Why bother with it anymore? It's clear these guys never lose on TV.




:lmao:lmao:lmao

says the guy with a Mysterio avatar


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mysterio lost to Alberto Del Rio (first day in the company) about a month ago. That was his most recent match. Cena and Orton would never do that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

MrWeymes said:


> I thought the segment of the night was with Daniel Bryan, the Miz and Morrison. I marked out for how off the wall and random the build to their Hell in a Cell match was.
> 
> Daniel Bryan: "Oh really, Morrison, you're going to save me from yet another beating? Take this suicide dive. Excuse me, don't touch my back. Here's an elbow, friend."


HAHAHA!!! YES! I could definitely see them saying that, hilarious!
I was confused but also marking for how random it was.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Mysterio lost to Alberto Del Rio (first day in the company) about a month ago. That was his most recent match. Cena and Orton would never do that.


I guess losing 1 match every 9000 counts for something


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm truly gutted to see Jericho go.

It'd kill me to see him take another absence as long as his last one.

Fuck that, not while he's this awesome.

At least I have the DVD to make me feel better.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jericho can fuck off. He never did anything to further enhance any talent like he said he would.

He must come back as a face, though. Time for some new stars on RAW to have some breathing space.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Invader I
Invader II
Villano I
(Villano) II
(Villano) III
(Villano) IV
(Villano) V

ahahaha!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Jericho can fuck off. He never did anything to further enhance any talent like he said he would.
> 
> He must come back as a face, though. Time for some new stars on RAW to have some breathing space.


It's not Y2J's problem that the WWE don't know how to book someone, but to say Jericho hasn't put young talent over is ludacris.

I don't even need to go over the list of guys he's put over in the last 3 years since he's come back.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jericho made nobody look good.

Cena and Orton already look good, they should have been using Jericho better before he left. I'm sure Jericho has some creative pull so I'm blaming him too. He essentially jobbed to Main Eventers for months. RAW is a mess at the moment.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Jericho made nobody look good? Are you fucking kidding right now?

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nobody that matters. He jobbed to Taker, Orton and Cena for 3 years.

Randy fucking Orton did more to enhance talent than Jericho did in the last 3 years.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Nobody that matters. He jobbed to Taker, Orton and Cena for 3 years.
> 
> Randy fucking Orton did more to enhance talent than Jericho did in the last 3 years.


Nobody that matters? That's why he's jobbing to them to make them matter. 
He's jobbed to Morrison and Bourne recently, if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

watching Raw right now...and Edge going Flair on the notebook GM was pretty damn entertaining


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Nobody that matters. He jobbed to Taker, Orton and Cena for 3 years.
> 
> Randy fucking Orton did more to enhance talent than Jericho did in the last 3 years.


Stop talking out your arse mate.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights for me was Edge going berserk on the labtop. Can't believe he was really damaging that labtop too. Hope it was a cheap labtop. Lol...Jericho was awesome again. Him naming down all the guys he has beaten was awesome.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> SHEAMUS IS RIGHT THERE ORTON!
> 
> CUT YOUR FOOT OFF AND THROW IT AT HIS HEAD! LONG-RANGE PUNT!


This had me in tears. Well done my friend.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> when orton doesnt leave the champ next sunday im going to have a party.


As if they are going to give him a 2 week reign.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Jericho is so damn good on the mic it hurts. i was rolling that entire promo. brought me back to the good ole days where he once listed all the moves he knew.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I just saw the talking laptop this morning, and I honestly dont know what to say. At least Edge busted it up.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone needs to make a YouTube vid of Jericho's list before the match 

Flash Flanagan

Flash FUNK!


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

The talking laptop almost made me give up, until... 'ha ha ha ha'. That robotic laugh made me smile.

Oh, and did anyone else notice Eve botch her elimination. She forced herself through the middle ropes awkwardly. I laughed.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> At least Edge busted it up.


... and himself in the process.

I really don't know if it's funnier that he got into a fight with a computer, or the fact that the computer busted his head open.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Great RAW, happy I never read spoilers. They booked off Jericho good and I don't care what the IWC says, but I like Orton as a face now. Last week I also was in Luxembourg, and Orton got a megapop just as Cena. 

Even the strange RAW GM voice was made good by Edge .


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Watching this right [email protected] spazzing out after every offensive move.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Above average Raw. Prefer Live Raw's, hopefuyl the next one will be. 

The highlight of the night was Edge going spastic on the computer.

The Jericho promo was gold, wish it wen't on longer though liek the one in WCW of him listing all of his holds.... ARM BAR!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RAW was ight. Edge going ham on the Mac made the show for me. lol


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

RAW wasn't as bad as people guessed it to be before the show started when they looked at the spoilers. It was actually decent.

The Good:
-Destruction of the laptop.
-Jericho ranting on who he has beaten on both sides of the commercial break. Naming off the individual gimmicks was awesome. Shame he didn't get to Disco Inferno and Alex Wright at that rate as i'm sure he beat them many times also.
-Natalya winning #1 contender for the Unified Divas Championship - It's about time they get a real womens wrestler on the title hunt besides the jokes that is Kelly and Fox.

The wierd due to pervious dirtsheets:
-R-Truth talking peacefully with Cena.

The stupid:
-Laycool again acting like teenagers.

Nothing bad though, other than the stupid laptop voice. The bad will be next week when Knoxville is the Guest host. Looking forward to Smackdown this week.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cos this fri-DAY, we're invading SMACKDOWNNNN! > the bad news is we are the bad news.

Enjoyed Jericho's list.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good RAW. There was solid wrestling all night, all of the matches were pretty good. The Edge promo was hillarious and was it just me or did the robotic voice sound like Verne Troyer? Also, the Jericho promo about the people he's beaten was hillarious and a nice nod to his promo in WCW about the 1,004 holds. Looking forward to Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The voice sounded like a fucking T Pain song.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh! That handprint on Seamus's chest? Was that shit real? I woulda raged out too.


Magsimus said:


> Cos this fri-DAY, we're invading SMACKDOWNNNN! *< *the bad news is we are the bad news.
> 
> Enjoyed Jericho's list.


Fixed that for you. 

I really enjoyed the episode. Aside from the hart blowup and.....I'm sure I was displeased with something involving orton, but that doesnt count


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

King to Lay Cool during the Diva's match "I'm sure you two know a thing or 2 about double teaming" :lmao


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Jericho can fuck off. He never did anything to further enhance any talent like he said he would.


Really? Bourne and Morrison beg to differ.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

What 3:16 said:


> Really? Bourne and Morrison beg to differ.


Don't mind him. He's a troll.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Jericho can fuck off. He never did anything to further enhance any talent like he said he would.
> 
> He must come back as a face, though. Time for some new stars on RAW to have some breathing space.


If jericho putting them over in wins can't get them over then they probably weren't going to get over to begin with.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

I marked for Edge elbow dropping the laptop.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL at you marks jizzing yourselves over a rehash of the same Jericho promo he did from 1997(w/ a few extra names added in).Wow,what a 'talent" he is.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Fixed that for you.


No you didn't.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RKOMARK said:


> LOL at you marks jizzing yourselves over a rehash of the same Jericho promo he did from 1997(w/ a few extra names added in).Wow,what a 'talent" he is.


An Orton mark having a go at Jericho for re-using the same thing he did ten years ago when Orton has done the exact same thing every fucking week since he turned face.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

RKOMARK said:


> LOL at you marks jizzing yourselves over a rehash of the same Jericho promo he did from 1997(w/ a few extra names added in).Wow,what a 'talent" he is.





CandyCoatedChaos said:


> An Orton mark having a go at Jericho for re-using the same thing he did ten years ago when Orton has done the exact same thing every fucking week since he turned face.


He's got you there bro. Seriously, you need to work on the way you criticise things. You always leave yourself wide open to being made to look like a dumbass.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> An Orton mark having a go at Jericho for re-using the same thing he did ten years ago when Orton has done the exact same thing every fucking week since he turned face.



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

That can be said for tons of people though.And when was the last time Orton did a punt?Try at Mania this year.Is that the same stuff every week? Jericho is(ok,was) the same stuff every week(hypocrites,parasites,"Ask Him")(something Flair and many others have said in their matches but I guess its only good when Jericho says it)but he dont get bashed for it.Go figure.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> BTW, Did anyone else marked when Chris Jericho was naming off some of the best wrestlers. I especially marked when I heard Dean Malenko's name.


At least Jericho didn't actually lose the match. Phew.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edit: whoops


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edit: Whoops.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anybody else notice when the WWE throw all there top names onto RAW, the product turns to shit?

They did it last year, and SmackDown became awesome because of it.

They decide to do it again this year, and SmackDown is comfortably better and RAW is shit.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Anybody else notice when the WWE throw all there top names onto RAW, the product turns to shit?
> 
> They did it last year, and SmackDown became awesome because of it.
> 
> They decide to do it again this year, and SmackDown is comfortably better and RAW is shit.


Well yeah cause it's a clusterfuck. Too many guys going for one title and it turns out too much. While the other brand is forced to make more stars and turns out interesting. 

Two best moments on Raw possibly the whole year, Edge snapping the Computer and the huge mark out moment of Jericho naming his competitors.I had flashbacks to him naming all his 1004 holds... ARM BAR!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nexus' first appearance on RAW when they trashed everything and fucked shit up is the best segment of 2010.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Anybody else notice when the WWE throw all there top names onto RAW, the product turns to shit?
> 
> They did it last year, and SmackDown became awesome because of it.
> 
> They decide to do it again this year, and SmackDown is comfortably better and RAW is shit.


Well, supposedly Edge is to stay on SD after this friday


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

You know Raw has flaws when the most entertaining thing is seeing Edge going bananas Ric Flair style on a laptop.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

In b4 Edge parodies People's Elbow with "MacBook Elbow"


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Btw love how Khali's palm was on Sheamus chest. Wow....


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

The voice from the laptop makes Michael Cole sound like JR in comparison...


----------

